
Show HN: React Virtualized Pivot – A pivot table component for React - turnerniles
https://turnerniles.github.io/react-virtualized-pivot
======
vishakh82
Very cool. How does this compare to established products like OpenFin?

~~~
pat310
I think it's competitive in the amount of data it can handle although we
achieve this in a different manner than OpenFin (pure virtualization with
limited DOM rendering as opposed to canvas rendering). This also makes it
easier to play around with event handlers and perform other DOM manipulation.
OpenFin does allow for plain table view while we focus only on pivot table,
but that is something we could easily add if people would find it useful.

